# Lost...everyone seems to have a different opinion about my foot size...



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Background - this is my second season and if I buy another pair of boots it will be my third. I started out with 9.5. Rookie mistake but 10s is what I was wearing as rentals and they seemed ok to me. I then went down to 8.5 after spending 2 hours at Burton last April before a Colorado trip. I was told that 8.5 is what I should be and that I could go .5 down even

Problem - I still have issues with my boots. I ended up getting Superfeet as well to see if that would help but it doesn't. Things I feel - I feel like I get toe jam...pressure around my toes. The bottom of my feet can be uncomfortable at times and sometimes feels like it gets better as the day goes on. I'll get tingling feelings in my feet - not so much when riding but when sitting down (say taking a break at a restaurant etc).

Dilemma...

Burton says I should be a 8-8.5
EMS Downtown says I'm 8 and I have wide feet
EMS Uptown says I'm max 8.5 but probably better off with 8 and I have wide feet

Paragon today - 7.5 / 25.5 and that there is no question that is my size. And that I'm medium wide feet

What I can say...

It looks like I may be 7.5 depending on the brand. Burton 2012s seem to be the best fitting around the toes. But I had problems with all them size elsewhere. 

Salomon F4.0 - toes felt fine but I felt like the side of my leg / foot / ankle was getting crushed
New Burton 2012s - toes felt just right (I hear the new line won't pack out as much) but too much pressure on the top of my foot
Flows - big toe was starting to curl up
Another Salomon - supposed to be for wide feet but I didn't feel any better

I'm thinking 8.0 would be better but then I have to worry about my toes if I'm really a 7.5. I just don't know.

Any advice? In regards to the Burtons, could the pressure above my feet be due to just needing some time in the boot or simply needing a bigger size?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

regardless to what the size of the boot is you should try on boots that are within 1 size both ways of whatever the measuring tool they use says and after you have them tied up, stand straight up and try bending your knees slightly over your toes. when you do this your toe should just barely be hitting the end of your boot without any discomfort. if your big toe curls in at all when bending your knees like this then they are too small and if there is a big gap too big. its ok to have a cm or so of extra room though.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

The exact size is almost irrelevant. Different brands fit differently and some just don't fit your feet very well at all. Just because your foot fits an 8 or whatever doesn't mean that it will fit a size 8 from every brand. Also keep in mind that certain brands fit peoples feet a whole better than others. From your post it sounds like you have been having problems with Burtons. Best advice for you is go to a store and try on as many different boots (brands and sizes) as you can and go with what feels best. My friends girlfriend has a pair of Burtons that absolutely kill her feet. She was having a lot of foot pain issues while snowboarding but upon switching to another brand of boots, months of foot problems suddenly went away. Another thing, boots will pack out as you wear them more and will not be quite as snug as when you initially bought them so keep that in mind when purchasing new boots. If you are not planing on not returning these pair of problem boots, try wearing them for a little while and see if that alleviates any of the discomfort or get any better as the boot conforms to the shape of your foot.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Like Cr0 and Acro said, don't get hung up on size. After trying on every boot offered in my size +/- at several different shops, there was always something to compromise - heel lift, squished toes, strangulated ankles, etc. So I went looking for other shops that carried other brands. 

I think when you find the perfect boot (for you) you just know it. 

Have you tried ThirtyTwos? FWIW my foot is like a triangle - narrower ankle/heel & wider at the ball of my foot - and the 32 Lashed Women's F/T was the perfect fit (for me, obviously I'm a chick). It was the only boot I tried that didn't have heel lift while offering enough room in the toe box. I prefer traditional laces but was willing to compromise for the F/T, considering the fit was undeniable.

I don't know how 32s would be for you but be open to trying some other brands than the few you listed. My suggestion: try every boot in your size +/- in every make and model that each shop has to offer. If that doesn't work, look for shops that have brands/models you haven't tried.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

To echo other peoples advice, some brands will just give you problems regardless. A lot of people swear by Burton's, but their shoes just don't fit my toes at all. Even within brands I had to suffer through two seasons with customized salomon synapses until I found my current malamutes.

Don't let anyone bully you (especially at paragon this year, staff is a bit meh). My friend also got talked into small boots by Burton against his better judgement and has problems to this day. Wear the boots for at least 10 minutes at the store and flex forward like someone mentioned to see what your toes do...also perhaps try the uptown blade shop.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm a 9.5 street shoe, but My previous pair of Ride Jacksons were 11's. This pair are 10.5's, which is slightly better but still pretty ridiculous.

Slightly off-topic but related, my wife and I bought jackets at the Tyrell museum in Drumheller a number of years back. She found a large that fit her, and I found a medium that fit me. And yes, I _am_ bigger than her. As others have said, the numbers are just labels. Literally. Just find a pair that fits and you like.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have an 8.5 length foot, but with a wide forefoot. Try K2 or maybe Salomon boots, both of those have pretty wide toe boxes, they might fit you a bit better.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I know the boot can be different fitting. The person at Paragon dismissed my comment on that saying it's always the same size. A person at ski barn said something similar.

I'm having a tough time finding a good selection of boots of sizes that I need to try. I tried the Kaijus today at Blades they seemed to be ok around the toe box. There was some pressure but honestly I'm all confused at this point at what it should feel like when I have the boots on for the first time and how it will pack out. And considering the price and that I can't find the boots online with a lax return policy, I'm not willing to take the chance.

Apparently some of the 2012 Burton line doesn't actually pack out. I'm going to check those out this week.

I also don't understand something else...

I was at a bar today with a lot of boarders and there were a few people talking about how they bought new boots and said the same thing..

"The boots felt like a dream"

Does that mean they bought the wrong size boot and chances are will pack out later causing issues?

And I haven't limited myself to a brand of boot. It really has been purely based on what is available in size and recommendations


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Find something that feels comfortable on your foot. If someone is telling you otherwise, then ignore them. I had a pretty annoying and arrogant guy at a ski sale trying to tell me my boot size too. He didn't give a shit what I felt in the boot. Then he said if it didn't fit that he could just foot mold it for me. :dunno:


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Should they feel comfortable if they will pack out? I mean I was told feeling some pressure should be expected and that it should be more comfortable after some riding. I feel like I went the comfortable route the last two times which is why I'm in this mess


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

definitely check out the ThirtyTwo Lashed boots if you can. they are honestly the most comfortable boot IMO. And don't worry so much about the pack out. It seems like you really just keep getting boots that are too small. Like they said in the beginning - try on a pair where your toes are just barely grazing the front of the boot AND THAT ARE COMFORTABLE at that point.

The last thing that you want is to have your feet crammed in your boots all day and your toes killing you by the end. If you get a nice fitting pair, and then they pack out a bit, just add a sock layer to make them snug. 

You will be much happier and hopefully have your new pair for a while.

... in the same pair of 32 Lashed for 3 years now and they still rock...

good luck!


----------

